
Show HN: Biddle, OS and language agnostic application distribution - austincheney
https://github.com/prettydiff/biddle#beta-release
======
notduncansmith
What are the advantages of Biddle over FTP?

------
moondev
Interesting solution and goal. With docker on windows now could also easiky
leverage an apt repo everywhere.

Docker run --rm -v (pwd):(pwd) dpkg --unpack package-name

~~~
austincheney
Thanks for taking the time to look at it. The Docker approach looks like a
strong approach, but I suspect applications leveraging this solution would be
confined to the container.

~~~
moondev
the -v flag above mounts the current directory to the container. So once the
deb is extracted the contents will be in the docker host folder

